# HMI Visualissierung ohne Panel ?



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (26 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine S7 1214 und das Tia Portal V11....

Nun Wollte ich anstatt eines Touchpanels meine Laptop nehmen und hier das HMI Bild Projezieren. Ist dies Überhaupt möglich ? 
Ich habe ersatzweise ein Panel ausgewählt und versucht es zu simulieren. Könnte aber nicht den Wert der Eingänge setzen oder die Ausgänge auslesen.
Hab aber auch ein Problem mit dem ansteuern. Ich kann im Online Modus den Eingangswert nicht setzen im Tia Portal. ( Programm funktioniert aber )


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2012)

ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe eine S7 1214 und das Tia Portal V11....
> 
> Nun Wollte ich anstatt eines Touchpanels meine Laptop nehmen und hier das HMI Bild Projezieren. Ist dies Überhaupt möglich ?
> ...



Man kann Eingänge nicht setzen wenn eine echte CPU dranhängt


bike


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (27 Dezember 2012)

Vielen dank bike ....

Allerdings bleibt die Frage wie und ob ich eine erstellte win cc ( Basic ) anwedung auf meinem lapptop an der echten steuerung testen kann.
Ich will mir kein hmi panel kaufen sondern dafür einen Laptop abszellen.
Brauch ich hierfür eine bestimmte Software ? Oder muss ich bei den einstellungen was besonderes beachten ?danke im vorraus


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (27 Dezember 2012)

So sorry wegen der Rechtschreibfehler,
hatte das ganze von einem Handy erstellt.
Nun mein Anliegen noch etwas Präzisiert:
 Ich würde gern einen Windows betriebenen PC nutzen anstelle eines HMI Panels. 
 Habe es mit VISU Micro versucht, allerdings finde ich die Oberfläche nicht so toll ....
Würde es gern mit dem im Tia Portal V11 integrierten win cc realisieren.  
 Ich würde gern über die Visualisierung am PC, Eingängeund/oder  Variablen setzen und Zustände verschiedener Ausgänge oder Variablen angezeigt bekommen. 
Das ganze soll dann so aussehen:
 Wenn ich an meiner PC Visualisierung  den Taster "Ein" Betätige soll dies an der Steuerung den gleichen Effekt haben als würde ich den selben Eingang über den Hardware Taster setzen.
 Mit meinem alten PG konnte ich dies früher bei S7 300ter Stationen Realisieren.....


Bin über jeden Rat dankbar .....


----------



## DerMatze (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

dann kannst du zum Beispiel eine WinCC flexible Runtime nutzen. Diese läuft dann auf deinem Windows PC / Laptop. 
Die "WinCC flex Taster" schaltest du in deinem S7 Projekt parallel zu den vorhandenen Eingängen - fertig.
Allerdings ist die Runtime Lizenzpflichtig und somit mit Kosten verbunden.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## volker (28 Dezember 2012)

also tia und cpu 12xx kenn ich nicht.
hab eben mal getestet. s7 313 (echte) ans pg angeschlossen. tp277 projektiert und vom flexible die runtime gestartet.
funktioniert. man kann problemlos in db's schreiben/lesen

EDIT:
nach dem generieren wird eine xxx.fwx erzeugt.
das ist die runtimedatei. durch doppelclick öffnet sich diese dann. sollte auch funzen.
nicht mit ag getestet. habs schon wieder abgebaut.
wenn man ein panel mit tasten hat werden diese allerdings nicht angezeigt bei dieser variante.
bei oben geschriebenen aber schon


----------



## bike (28 Dezember 2012)

Es funktioniert.
Doch wenn do den Untersheid zwischen WinCC und WinCCflex nicht kennst gibt es ein Problem.

Unter WinCC ist das Panel anders zu behandeln als unter flex.


Zuerst denken, dann versuchen und dann fragen
Und bitte diese Reihenfolge einhalten


bike

btw: zu deinem Nick:ich hoffe erst, wenn du gelernt hast sinnvoll ein Problem anzugehen


----------



## volker (28 Dezember 2012)

ich gehe schwer davon aus, daß er flexible meint. den meisten newbies ist der unterschied einfach nicht bewusst und die lassen aus bequemlichkeit das flexible unter'n tisch fallen


----------



## centipede (28 Dezember 2012)

volker schrieb:


> ich gehe schwer davon aus, daß er flexible meint. den meisten newbies ist der unterschied einfach nicht bewusst und die lassen aus bequemlichkeit das flexible unter'n tisch fallen


Siemens doch mittlerweile auch ;-)


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (28 Dezember 2012)

Also im Tia Portal heißt es win cc ( soll aber laut Siemens der nachfolger von win cc flexible sein ).

Also müsste dies an der Run Time Lizenz liegen ? 
Ich kann ein panel simulieren allerdings bring er mir den fehler " eingang kann nicht gesetzt werden "


----------



## volker (28 Dezember 2012)

wie oben erwähnt kann man physikalisch vorhandene eingänge nicht setzen da diese vor jedem zyklus vom system neu eingelesen werden.

hat deine runtime denn eine bestehende verbindung zur cpu? wenn ja ist doch alles gut. 
nimm z.b. nen merker und veroder das im programm (oben auch schon erwähnt)

```
U E0.0 //echter Hardwaretaster
O M0.0 //Schaltfläche mit der Funktion 'setze Bit whärend Taste gedrückt'
= A0.0
```


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (29 Dezember 2012)

Also ich komm immer noch nicht weiter ich habe den Kompletten Tag damit verbracht den Fehler zu finden....
Ich kann das Pannel simulieren am PC nur beim anklicken eines Tasters der eine Variable setzen soll erscheint in einem zweiten Textfeld : Wertübernahme in Steuerung nicht möglich .....


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

Wenn es dir nicht zu viel aus macht und du echt Hilfe brauchst, dann beantworte doch die Fragen die zur Lösung deines Problems notwendig sind.


bike


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (29 Dezember 2012)

Also ich werde noch mal ganz von vorne anfangen da bis jetzt keine Besserung in Sicht ist .....

Ich habe eine S7 1214c V1.0 Steuerung,
Benutze das Tia Portal V11 Professional, dieses enthällt das win CC basic und die runtime basic version.


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (29 Dezember 2012)

Nun zu meinem Problem,
Ich habe ein Programm in FBs erstellt mit Globalen Variablen. 
Anschliesend habe ich dieses in den Ob Main geladen und zugewiesen.
Danach ein Basic Pannel ausgewählt und dieses den PLC Variablen zugewisen.
Wenn ich dann auf "simulieren gehe " erscheint eine Fehlermeldung das die Verbindung runtergefahren wird.
Das Pannel öffnet sich trotzdem. Beim betätigen eines Buttons passiert erscheint der nächste Fehler: Kann nicht in Steuerung geschrieben werden...
Verbindungen habe ich gefühlte 100 mal überprüft und durchprobiert.

http://stest1.etnetera.cz/ad/curren.../manualy/gsg_step7-basic-v10-5_2009-12_de.pdf

S 95 beschrieben
So sieht es bei mir auch aus nur das ich keine Verbindung bekomme.

Allerdings habe ich gerade gelesen das ich vermutlich die win cc RT advanced version brauche.


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2012)

Also ich denke du hast vergessen deine CPU zu simulieren.
Denn wohin soll sich die HMI verbinden?

Ein guter Tipp:
Gib alle Informationen bekannt wenn du eine Frage hast.



bike


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (29 Dezember 2012)

Naja die HMI soll ja Simuliert werden die S7 1200 ist ja Vorhanden ... ich habe es mir und ohne Verbindung zur S7 1200 probiert. 
Ich will ja mit meiner Siemulierten HMI in meine physisch vorhande Steuerung schreiben und von dieser in meine Simulation lesen.

Wo könnte ich noch etwas aktivieren...?
Installiere gerade nebenher alles in einer Virtuellen Umgebung in 32 bit, da ich für diese, eine Advanced Software CD+Liz im geschäft habe....
werde ich es so mal Versuchen,
bei Step 7 V5.5 gab es unzählige einstell und konfig möglichkeiten. Im Tia ist alles nur Plug&Play und fast alles konfiguriert ... :-(


----------



## Rudi (29 Dezember 2012)

TIA scheint ja wirklich genial zu sein


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (29 Dezember 2012)

Ja das ist es,
ich freu mich schon auf meine nächste Baustelle.
Wenn ich das HMI Problem gelöst habe, muss ich eine Analogregelung erstellen und die 1200 Sierie unterstützt kein AWL mehr....


----------



## Rudi (29 Dezember 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß.
Gab es einen besonderen Grund auf die 1200er umzusteigen ?


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2012)

ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker schrieb:


> Naja die HMI soll ja Simuliert werden die S7 1200 ist ja Vorhanden ... ich habe es mir und ohne Verbindung zur S7 1200 probiert.
> Ich will ja mit meiner Siemulierten HMI in meine physisch vorhande Steuerung schreiben und von dieser in meine Simulation lesen.
> 
> Wo könnte ich noch etwas aktivieren...?
> ...



Also ich denke du hast nicht verstanden was du machst.
Ob das zum Techniker reicht weiß ich nicht.
Wenn du eine reale CPU anschliesst, dann wird nicht simuliert, sondern es wird die Laufzeit, also Runtime, gestartet.
Bevor du diese startest musst du den Verbinungsweg richtig einstellen.
Dann klappt es auch mit HMI


bike


----------



## ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker (31 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bike,
also gestern hatt es endlich geklappt.
Das Problem war da ich aus einer Viertuellen Umgebung raus mit dem Tia arbeite hat es mir die Netzwerkeigenschaften immer wieder automatisch verstellt. Soll ein Problem von VM Ware 9.0.... sein. Habe es testweise auf einem alten PC installiert auf dem es ohne Problem gelaufen ist. Danach auf meinem PC eine virtuelle Umgebung in Virtuellbox eingerichtet und ging genau so ....

Es war definitiev ein Verbindungsproblem :-( ....

Und zum Thema Techniker .... ich bin gerade erst gaaaaanz am Anfang  ......


----------



## bike (31 Dezember 2012)

ihoffiwerdbaldtechniker schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Techniker .... ich bin gerade erst gaaaaanz am Anfang  ......



Dann viel Spaß und Erfolg


bike


----------

